# Feeding in the dark?



## Ricq

So here's the deal: In order for my relatively new planted tanks not to have more than 12 hours of light *AND *for the lights to be on when I'm home in the evening so I can enjoy them, I have to feed my fish in the morning (6:30 a.m.) with the lights off (lights are on timers, on at 9:00 a.m. & off at 9:00 p.m.).

Do you think they mind eating in the dark? I'm not sure they're awake yet since I'm feeding them 2-1/2 hours before the lights come on... On the other hand I don't want them to be awake for 8 or 9 hours before I come home from work to feed them. I've been alternating feeding times (morning in dark, evening in light) these past few months and I *guess *it doesn't seem to matter -- there have been no obvious food-related fatalities, for example.

If I try to put this in human terms, I ask myself would I rather have my one meal of the day in the almost middle of the night or would I rather have it in the evening after being active all day... I'm not sure I like either choice. 

Am curious what everyone else does... thanks.


----------



## SnakeIce

Fish are oportunistic eaters that have no set time that is "best" for them. They may get used to a time that is good for you and come to expect food then but that is only conditioning to that schedule. Feed them when it best benefits you.


----------



## banderbe

I don't like eating in the dark.


----------



## Ricq

Not sure if I could even *find *my food in the dark... ;-) Not sure the fishies could either.

Guess I could feed them when I come home from work. That's when I feed the dogs -- but that's only because they have to go outside immediately afterwards. Fish at least are content to swim in their own floating poop.


----------



## Ajax

I would change your photo period so that you can feed them right when you get home, and again before you go to bed. I have mine set from 1PM to 11PM to make sure I get the most viewing pleasure :lol:


----------



## druxboyz

like ajax, mine is set so that i get the most viewing pleasure too.
i have mine set from noon til 5, 1hr break, then 6-12.
supposedly, that 1hour break inhibits some algae growth.

not sure on how you would do it with a large break.. maybe you should get an automatic feeder. if the food is just pellets or flakes that is.


----------



## Ricq

Am feeding a bit of everything, depending on the tank and the day of the week -- freeze-dried bloodworms, pellets, freeze-dried tubifex worms, frozen brine shrimp -- so an auto-feeder won't work.

I've heard differing opinions on having a break in the middle of the photo-period. Supposedly too long a break interrupts the plants' photosynthetic "groove" and they have to start over once the lights resume.

Think I'll try starting my period later in the day as Ajax & druxboyz suggested. No break in the middle though...


----------



## JanS

In my experience, the fish don't find the food nearly as well in the dark, so it makes for more waste in the tank. I wouldn't do it, except if you have nocturnal fish like Cory's or Pleco's that are supposed to get fed right before dark.

It doesn't bother them in the slightest to wait until you get home to feed them, so that's what I would do. In fact that _is_ what I do..... Unless there are fry in a tank, they just get one feeding at 8 pm every night.


----------



## banderbe

I doubt you need to feed your fish every day, either.

My lights run from noon until 10 pm. I feed every other night around 9 pm.


----------



## Jimbo205

As a general rule, feed 2-3 times daily, as much as your fish can eat within 3 minutes. - directions on Fish Food Container. 

I can see using an auto feeder in some circumstances, but on a daily basis why would you want to do that? For supplementing the plants I can see that, for feeding fish - I figure the fish know, hear and feel your routine while you walk around your house. They can see the light from the rooms, and the daylight from your windows. Only feed them as much as you see them eat in a short period of time - whenever you feel like it. 

They will learn your routine. Some even develop personalities and will do anything to grab your attention when you walk into the room. 

Banderbe - you are kidding right? Did Al Gore really say such a strange thing? (Please say no.)


----------



## banderbe

Heh, no it's Al Gore as depicted on South Park in the episode "Manbearpig". Very funny episode.


----------

